# Dog Clutch



## Rickus (Sep 14, 2009)

This weekend I hurt my lathe. It was my own fault as I had a laps in attention and the carriage ran into my headstock. :-[ Oh yea, that's what I get for reaching down to get the ball for my dog while turning. A gear under the apron is tottaly stripped and I will have to get a new one from Grizzly. This made me decide to build a dog clutch for it and I would like to know if anyone can direct me to a homemade dog clutch with a few pics. I do not want to reapeat this again and want to start on my own little Co2 V8 after. Thanks


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Sep 14, 2009)

i dont know what a dog clutch is exactally but my old man has a grizzly 13x48 and he and i have both done exactally the same thing, breaking 2 brass gears in the proccess of course. and just by a WAG im going to say a clutch wont be effective. the gear reduction is so much that is if a clutch where mounted to the drive to disengage before the gear was ruined, you wouldnt have enough torque on the head to do anything near the lathes capacity. when i was in school the lathes that we used had smooth places on the threading and power feed shafts so if the carrage got too close to the headstock is would stop automatically something like this may be a more practicall solution, this is my own self-learned opionion, take it as such. also he bought an identical lathe to his own at a grizzly sale for something like $100-150 that had been severely damaged in shipping but still had many usable parts on it for just such an occasion as you have experienced.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are looking for in a dog clutch Rickus.
Sorry to hear about the crash. I have never done that at home
but I have done it at work while running multiple machines.
Almost every lathe on the market has a feed screw overload
clutch built into it. Unfortunately it will not protect against feeding
into the chuck. The machine will be damaged before the clutch slips.
A crash like that may have damaged the overload clutch hub.
I don't know what model of Grizzly lathe you own. Mine is the 9 X 19.
Take a look at *This Parts Diagram* item #13 is the overload clutch hub.
Check the diagram for your lathe to find the overload clutch and inspect
it for damage. 

Rick


----------



## Rickus (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe everything else is fine as was am able to still turn metal, without power feed though. The gear I stripped is part no. 727 which meshes with gear 703 on the Grizzly site. Just have to come up with the $9 plus s&h (yea, money is that tight right now). I have an idea for a mechanical clutch, but would prefer NOT to modify the lathe until I KNOW it works. If it comes down to it, I'll just have to keep focused while using power feed.


----------

